# AIR BAG WARNING LIGHT COMES ON... NEED HELP PRONTO!



## x1N5AN3x50ULJAHx (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a 2004 Nissan Frontier XE King Cab. So here is the situation... I went to get my deck changed at my cousin's house earlier, and when he was finished I noticed the air bag warning lights was flashing. I found out it was flashing NOT because there is something wrong with it, but because my cousin pulled the plug to the passenger air bag switch when the ignition was turned to ON while he was changing my deck for me. And I read clearly in the manual that he wasn't suppose to tamper with the passenger air bag switch while the ignition was turned to ON or it will cause the light to flash. ANYHOW... my question is... how do I get this damn light to stop flashing because it's bugging the crap out of me. I already tried disconnecting my battery cables and that didn't work. SO suggestions please?


----------



## supralative (Aug 27, 2006)

Give this a shot, not 100% sure it works but I saw it somewhere.

Here's the process to reset the air bag light (copied from somewhere else on the forum)... I tried it and it works.

If you have the airbag light, it will show steady for a few seconds (the manual says 7 secs) after you turn the key from off to on (but not start) and then start to flash. Here is how to reset it:

1. Turn the key from off to on.

2. Watch the airbag light closely. It will stay on for a few secs. and then as soon as it blinks off (the start of the flashing), turn the key off instantly.

3. Count to 5 (1 Mississippi, 2 Mississippi . . . .)

4. Repeat steps 1-3 two more times until you have done the cycle three times.

5. Now turn the key on and watch the light. It will start blinking in a different, slower manner. This is diagnostic mode. You can watch this for a little while, no hurry.

6. Now turn the key off again, Count to 5 like in step 3 again, and turn back on. If the procedure worked, the airbag light will not be flashing.

If it does not work the first time, just repeat the steps again


----------



## svtsn8ke (Feb 9, 2008)

Just happen to me changing my deck on my '02 Frontier. That procedure worked perfectly for me!


----------



## Terry Farm (Apr 14, 2008)

Works on 2007 also. Thank you


----------



## kphifer (Aug 23, 2008)

*2001 Nissan Frontier*

This worked for me as well. The door light button 7 times did not.

Thanks


----------



## man00dude (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks ... It worked for my 2002 Pathfinder.


----------



## xonnel (Nov 23, 2008)

I tried this procedure 5 times.. still flashes, it actually never even goes to a slow diagnostic mode flash, it just keeps flashing at the same rate as it always has? This light has been on for quite some time though (1 year at least, I never took it to Nissan cause I was in a remote area with no Nissan dealer, and I drive a 1999 Frontier V6 4x4 SE.

These are the steps i am doing:
1. I insert the key, take it from lock position to off position
2. Turn the key to on watch, and at first indication of flash turn back to off position
3. Count (did 1 -5 mississippi and 1-7 mississippi neither worked)
4. Repeat 2 more times

at this point it just keeps doing the same thing? Any help would be appreciated.
Len


----------



## 95Hardbody4x4Dallas (Nov 4, 2008)

xonnel said:


> I tried this procedure 5 times.. still flashes, it actually never even goes to a slow diagnostic mode flash, it just keeps flashing at the same rate as it always has? This light has been on for quite some time though (1 year at least, I never took it to Nissan cause I was in a remote area with no Nissan dealer, and I drive a 1999 Frontier V6 4x4 SE.
> 
> These are the steps i am doing:
> 1. I insert the key, take it from lock position to off position
> ...


Len - You very likely have a problem with the SRS system and need to have it checked out by a dealer or sometimes auto zone is able to pull codes.. You air bag is disabled while light is on, I am sure you knew that  
Brian


----------



## xonnel (Nov 23, 2008)

95Hardbody4x4Dallas said:


> Len - You very likely have a problem with the SRS system and need to have it checked out by a dealer or sometimes auto zone is able to pull codes.. You air bag is disabled while light is on, I am sure you knew that
> Brian


Thanks for the reply Brian, I actually figured it out. This year of Nissan you actually have to open the door and click the dome light switch at the bottom at least 5 times in 7 seconds after you turn the the ignition to ON. And after that I received my codes, and the passenger side airbag is the issue at hand. So now that I know that.. im gonna see what I can do.

Again thanks for the reply though!!


----------



## HamSammy (Jul 9, 2010)

I know this thread is dead at this point, no posts since 2008. But it just saved me $90 at the dealer so I had to thank the OP and Supralative for the info.


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

It also works on mine. Thanks man


----------



## 1smoker (Jul 23, 2010)

hi there,

continuing airbag problem I have reset as per instructions but it keeps coming on.
How do i get to diagnostic mode?
Then how do i find out what the codes mean?

look forward to some help please


----------

